
Samsung says the Galaxy S9 isn’t selling very well| I think it's marketing issue - devel0per_1
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/7/30/17633350/samsung-earnings-q2-2018-galaxy-s9-sales
======
devel0per_1
With their marketing strategy it's even more hilarious. I mean they always
shading other brands while being far from the market's top. What do you think?

